# Solved: Re: Sony SonicStage 4.3 Install Problem



## Brown Teddy Bear (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello everybody, 

This is my first time on the forums so please excuse me if I've posted this in the wrong place. 

I'm currently having major problems with Sony Sonic Stage as it will not install. 

When I try to install either version 3.4 or 4.3, I get this message in a dialog box with a red cross:

>

An error (-5009 : 0x8002802b) has occurred while running the setup. 

Please make sure you have finished any previous setup and closed other applications.

If the error still occurs, please contact your vendor: Sony Corporation.

<

Then the installation closes. 

This is what I've tried doing without success:

* Installing in safe mode
* Installing to a different directory
* Manually removing the Sony Sonic Stage directory and the Sony 
Shared directory and then reinstalling. By this I mean deleting them. 
* Uninstalled the Open Module information in control panel as well as the 
patch.
* Removed Sonic Stage using another uninstall program after windows 
uninstall failed. 
* Tried to install 3.4, 4.3 full versions; and a 4.3 upgrade version.

I'm currently using Windows Vista Home Premium and have 2GB of RAM with a 1.8 GHZ Processor. There's eight gig free on the hard disk. I'm logged on as an Administrator when installing. 

Sent the computer to my technician and he had no luck either. He's no mug with computers but he thinks it would take a highly skilled computer user to fix this problem. I also contacted Sony and they made the same suggestions as above and are now referring it back to their software engineers. 

A thought I had was it may be something to do with the registries. Please note this has worked on this computer before and I've only tried to remove it as I've had to reinstall several burning programs after modifying the 'REGEDIT' in Vista so that the CD / DVD Drive would be recognised. 

Interestingly, the same error message appeared when I tried to uninstall the software too. I could only uninstall Sonic Stage through another uninstall program. I also know that Snoci Stage 3.4 won't work in Vista but I was trying to at least install it to see if I could get 4.3 working as the full version of 4.3 didn't work. 

Thanks for taking the time to read this problem. I'm quite disappointment with the hassles I'm having as I bought a walkman about a year ago for my dad and he's been using Sonic Stage ever since. Well, until this problem. 

Thanks again and I possibly look forward to hearing from you soon. 

Regards, 

BTB


----------



## Brown Teddy Bear (Jun 27, 2008)

Great news,

I temporarily deleted 'Install Shield' in Common Files to the recycle bin and then was successfully able to reinstall SonicStage 3.4 then 4.3. Please note if you have a similar problem you MUST restore the 'Install Shield' directory back otherwise it will mess up future uninstalls or installs. 

Only problem I'm having is Sonic Stage won't detect a blank CD to burn music to but considering the previous problem, I can live with that. 

Thanks for your help guys and I hope that this may help some others.

Regards,

BTB

PS I told you it would take a highly skilled computer user to fix this problem.


----------

